# A DIY Duct Tape Kindle Cover…



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

For anyone looking for DIY cover ideas, a friend asked me to make her one from duct tape. I thought I'd share the steps; it's extremely simple. I also have two other DIY cover designs that have worked well and others have had success with.

http://cegrundler.wordpress.com/2010/10/29/a-duct-tape-kindle-cover/

C.E. Grundler


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

The 3M removable 2 sided tape strips thingies really hold the K2/K3s in place safely?  I had been wondering.


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

I've used the 3M Command Strips to secure my Kindle into its case since July with great success. I had it secured firmly in the first cover I'd made for three weeks, then easily removed it and transferred it to the second cover where it has remained since. Ever since my daughter introduced me to these strips, which she used in her dorm, I use them to secure everything. The only thing 3M doesn't recommend is extreme heat, which I would avoid exposing the Kindle to in the first place.


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

I absolutely love your idea for the Duct Tape Kindle Cover .  My Father gave me money last week and asked me to purchase my Mother a Kindle and hold for him til Christmas (purchase on my account so we can share books).  My Mother is frugal and loves ingenuity.... and I have lots of Duct Tape to work with -- even different colors!  She is going to love it!  Great idea!


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

really cool. My son has made duct tape wallets in the past... A kindle cover sounds great!


----------

